# Spears 1" Heavy Duty Gate Valve



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone uses Spears 1" Heavy Duty Gate Valve for main drain?
I am curious if it fits the 1" pvc pipe. All gate valves I saw so far are made in metric system and they don't fit 1" white pvc pipe from HD, made in imperial system.
Also, looks like it's threaded not slip.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=pl-gv1


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I ordered a regular gate valve from spears through reef supplies and it fits the regular 1" pvc fine. I dont see too much of a difference in the heavy duty and the regular one. Plus reef supplies is cheaper and you can get slip or threaded.
Hth


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks!
Placed an order now.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 RS valves are the perfect match for HD pipes.
Let me know if you need a1.5" spears. I have 1 left from my build.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

My drain is 1". Sorry!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

nc208082 said:


> I ordered a regular gate valve from spears through reef supplies and it fits the regular 1" pvc fine. I dont see too much of a difference in the heavy duty and the regular one. Plus reef supplies is cheaper and you can get slip or threaded.
> Hth


I just installed the gate valve from RS. 
Wow! I say wow! Took me 1 min to get the right flow. Super easy compared to crapy ball valve.

Thanks guys!


----------

